

IAC Buys UrbanSpoon Based On Good Recommendations - mshafrir
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/29/iac-buys-urbanspoon-based-on-good-recommendations/

======
halo
For people like me who didn't really know who IAC are, they own Ask.com,
CollegeHumor, Vimeo, Match.com and Reference.com, among others.

------
mikebo
Congrats to the founders. A very impressive self-funded company that really
did make something people want.

